# Kayak fish bag



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey guys I just wondered if any of you have any recommendations on a kayak fish bag that will fit inside the front hatch of a kayak and you can access through the rod pod. Saw this on rob chois blog but I can't find that specific bag any more... I think its this one. http://www.walmart.com/msharbor/ip/14037762?adid=1500000000000012981640&veh=mweb


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

The problem that I see with this bag and my ocean kayak is that I would have to climb towards the front of my yak, open the hatch and place fish in the bag. I'm not sure how good that would go when the boat is rockin' or if it's a large, live fish?

If you PM me I will send you a link to that particular bag a little later when I'm back online.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

The medium size bag fits in the hatch and you can put fish in through the rod pod. That is on the Trident. and that would be mainly for trout, striper, flounder, and drum. Nothing huge.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

I use the California Innovations cooler bag. I don't put it in a hatch but rather secure it behind my seat, between the seat back and my fishing crate. Bungied or velcroed to either the crate or the seat back straps. Throw a frozen 16 oz bottle of water or two in and it'll keep fish cool all day. Works great for small to medium sized eating fish (flounder specks, puppy drum). Wouldn't be able to fit a cobia or anything like that in it, but it suits my purposes well.

http://www.amazon.com/California-In...0633827&sr=8-1&keywords=california+cooler+bag


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

JamesRiverVa said:


> I use the California Innovations cooler bag. I don't put it in a hatch but rather secure it behind my seat, between the seat back and my fishing crate. Bungied or velcroed to either the crate or the seat back straps. Throw a frozen 16 oz bottle of water or two in and it'll keep fish cool all day. Works great for small to medium sized eating fish (flounder specks, puppy drum). Wouldn't be able to fit a cobia or anything like that in it, but it suits my purposes well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/California-In...0633827&sr=8-1&keywords=california+cooler+bag


This is exactly what I use, and I do put it in the rod pod if it's really hot out. I keep about 10 frozen Gatorade bottles in the freezer at all times. When I go fishing, I grab as many as I'll need for the outing. If it's just a quick trip, just a few. If I'll be out all day, I'll grab 8-10. They double as your drinking water (set a frozen one on deck and you've got ice cold water to drink) and I think you need more than just a couple in there to keep the fish as cold as I like to keep 'em. 

When I'm done fishing, I rinse the bottles off and throw 'em back in the freezer.

Get two. I did and am glad, because the zipper broker on one of 'em! 

There is a lotta stuff out there designed for kayak fishing, but so much of it is really expensive. You can easily find stuff like this that works just as well that puts a significantly less ding in your wallet. Same thing with flags, lights, trolleys, etc. You can DIY for a fraction of the cost. No need to spend $80 on a "kayak cooler."


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

+1! Good ideas! Also I love the light idea you gave me and it will be on my new yak as well.


----------

